
How I Made $2k in a Month from One Medium Article - NicoJuicy
https://hackernoon.com/how-to-monetize-a-medium-article-b4c1aeb7fdae?source
======
corobo
If this article was written in September and referred to earning over $2k in
August does it really count as $2k per month? Sounds more like "I earned $2k
in a month" rather than "I earn $2k per month"

I'd be interested in seeing longterm stats in the future

~~~
augbog
I can guarantee you the answer is somewhat related to the term "clickbait"

------
clay_the_ripper
My main takeaway from this is providing people with value results in value
being returned. There is no SEO “hack” that results in long term success. He’s
honestly providing information that people find useful, and in return he is
receiving value. This is a great example of authentic, honest marketing. Good
job!

~~~
plorntus
Except the problem is he basically asked them to give him more money in
exchange for guaranteed long term mention in the article.

To me that's a bit shitty because you're no longer recommending them based on
what they offer but more so based on how much money you receive from them.

~~~
wpietri
Exactly. He went from helping readers to helping himself. And now that I know
his opinions are for sale, he's lowered my trust level for everything he
writes in the future. I'm sure the same is true for any editor who he
approaches about a new piece.

------
stirlo
It certainly helps that most potential customers looking for an instagram bot
are probably from the marketing department and have little technical
knowledge. Many times what seems obvious to use HN people completely flummoxes
non technical users even when they’re directly responsible when the CEO says
“get us on Instagram!”

------
Kagerjay
Why are all the author's twitter account suspended anyhow? Maybe too much blog
spamming?

------
rapnie
".. and then I decided to create an article on exactly how I did all this, and
posted it to Hackernoon, earning me yet more income. Also it was likely to be
picked up by HN, which would increase traffic even more, and provide me -
through their excellent comments - some neat tricks & tips on how to improve
my campaign even further." :)

But I appreciate all the efforts, and the original article is good-quality
content, I guess (I'm not into Insta bots).

~~~
NicoJuicy
Good guess, but i'm not the author.

I have some things of HackerNoon in my follow-list, he had an interesting
novelty on increassing commission through contacting the websites in specific.

And then i click on "Post to HN" :) (i'm not kidding,
[https://gyazo.com/122a7939fe26a2a76836d4deae03aaab](https://gyazo.com/122a7939fe26a2a76836d4deae03aaab)
)

~~~
giancarlostoro
What script / plugin is that? Looks interesting.

~~~
NicoJuicy
It's a web application of mine, it's not ready yet ( performance wise)

What you see is rss import and custom actions ( eg. A button to add a new link
to post to hn).

I dogfood it as a bookmarking web app and rss-reader currently, but it can do
a lot more

~~~
giancarlostoro
Nice, what's it coded in if you don't mind I ask?

~~~
NicoJuicy
Asp.Net MVC with Entity Framework.

I added some other stuff also, eg. Tag Properties.

Because a tag can have properties ( eg. Html field or a textbox input).
Perhaps i can explain it better with an example.

I add a story that has a HN comment section.

So i add a url ( like here) and a title. As tag, i add a COMMENTSBYHACKERNEWS
tag.

It loads the properties endpoint and adds a textbox. In the textbox, i add the
Item Id of hackernews

When you press discuss on the article, it loads custom javascript, so the HN
comments are loaded.

=== I also added Actions on buttons ( eg. Post TO HN goes to a HN url with the
Title and Url) Or the button can use ToggleTag, which would make it usefull
for task management.

=> Item has a tag "todo", click on the button done, launches the actions =>
SwitchTag: todo and SwitchTag: "finished"

So you go from tag: todo to tag "finished".

------
iends
Isn’t the first rule of affiliate marketing “Don’t out your niches?”

~~~
crooked-v
But now he can make money each month from articles about making money each
month.

~~~
fucking_tragedy
This is both the affiliate endgame and signal that everyone who could make
money in the market already did and they're getting out.

Sometimes it's the result of hubris, though.

~~~
jjeaff
Ya, a lot of time, it is hubris. Everytime I have started making money in a
niche, there are always idiots that start making money and telling everyone
they know about how they are making money.

------
CPLX
Apparently the answer is to use the word "rocket" a whole lot of times in the
first couple paragraphs, accompanied by animated gifs of rockets, to
illustrate potential marketing success.

------
tommoor
TLDR: Affiliate links

~~~
NicoJuicy
and ways to increase commission (new) and increase clicks ( old)

